# Radon 29er



## Wiepjes (18. Januar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes
Hi heute morgen auf Facebook gefunden. Weiss jemand was das für ein Modell ist? Geile Farbe, sieht aus wie orange.


----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9044239#post9044239


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mav26 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage du den 29er Bikes: Weiß jemand was die Rahmen wiegen?

Gruß

Mav


----------



## friesenspiess (27. Februar 2012)

@ Wiepjes
Sieht aus wie ein ZR Race 7.0 oder 9.0


----------



## Wiepjes (27. Februar 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> @ Wiepjes
> Sieht aus wie ein ZR Race 7.0 oder 9.0



Hi bin jetzt mit dem Slide unterwegs!!!
Hat sich ausge29ert. Thanks


----------



## friesenspiess (28. Februar 2012)

Bist du zufrieden mit dem Slide ? Will mir auch eins holen !!!


----------

